# Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?



## mcreal (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag konnte ich meinen Teich fluten.Die Temperaturen waren ja traumhaft.
Als am späten Nachmittag der Teich sich langsam füllte,wurde mir gleichmal aufgezeigt,mit was ich wohl in der nächsten Zeit beschäftigt bin.
Innerhalb kürzester Zeit,hatte ich massig Mücken und sonstiges kleines Viehzeug auf der Wasseroberfläche.So wurde gleichmal der neue Kecher ausprobiert.

Das warf doch bei mir glatt die Frage auf,ist ein Skimmer für eine saubere Wasseroberfläche ein "muß"?

Die Teichpumpe auf dem Grund zum Filter,hat gegen dieses schwimmende Kleinzeug ja keine Chance...


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Ein Teich ist auch immernoch ein Teich ... da gehören Mücken genauso dazu, wie Blütenstaub ... das regelt ein gut eingefahrener Teich von selbst ... ich kann bis zum Grund schauen und nutze keinen Skimmer ... Mücken etc. tanzen aber auch bei mir.

Bis vor einigen Wochen hatte ich noch eine sehr kleine Pumpe ... selbst mit dieser war Grundsicht möglich ... ein Skimmer verhindert halt Laub etc., was zu Ablagerungen im Teich führt ... aber ein Teich ist auch kein OP ... von daher reinige ich lieber alle 5 Jahre mal ... bis dahin darf der Teich auch Teich sein

Wenn das alles untergeht und die Pumpe gut dimensioniert ist, landet sowas im Filter.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Hallo Mike,


> hatte ich massig Mücken und sonstiges kleines Viehzeug auf der Wasseroberfläche


ich kenne da Teichbewohner die lieben solches Futter und sie springen sogar aus dem
Wasser um diese dort zu fangen.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Hallo Mike,
Markus und Markus haben ja schon das wesentliche gesagt.

Die tanzenden Mücken sind Zuckmücken...also völlig harmlos.

Ein Skimmer ist kein muss...  aber er sorgt halt dafür, dass alles bzw. das Meiste, was nicht gleich untergeht, raus kommt...
Bei mir vorzugsweise Kiefernnadeln, Efeublätter und Blütenstaub.
Bin mal gespannt auf die Kiefernzapfen, was da mein Rohrskimmer macht...
Mir würde es ja langen, wenn die nicht untergehenden Zapfen sich dort sammeln und man sie einfach entnehmen kann.


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> ich kenne da Teichbewohner die lieben solches Futter und sie springen sogar aus dem
> Wasser um diese dort zu fangen.
> LG Markus



Hm, lass mich raten...__ Moderlieschen 
Sieht bestimmt lustig aus,wenn Sie danach schnappen.Kann man sich bei den kleinen Kerlen garnicht richtig vorstellen.

Ja,ihr wisst ja wie das ist.Neuer Teich,frisches sauberes Wasser,da kriegt man gleich ne Krise,wenn da was drauf rum schwimmt.:beten
Naja,mal sehen,bis die ersten gekauften Teichbewohner einziehen können,dauert es noch etwas.


----------



## pyro (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Da ich meinen Teich zu Ostern bzw. in den Folgetagen flutete wo der Blütenstaub gerade in vollem Flug war ging mir das genauso.

Wäre es recht einfach einen guten funktionierenden Skimmer zu finden hätte ich den schon längst gekauft aber kurzes Infosammeln nach Skimmern brachte allerhand komischer Dinge von aufschwimmen über umbau mit Damenstrumpfhosen usw. usw.

Ich werde mir wohl schon noch einen Schwimmskimmer kaufen und diesen nur sporadisch wenn nötig einsetzen. Welchen das steht aber noch in den Sternen und erfordert nochmal einige Stunden im Internet...


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Hallo Mike,
bei dem aktuellen Wetter ist ein funktionierender Skimmer die wahre Wohltat... . Natürlich geht es auch ohne Technik und per Hand, doch sind die Kescher (oder jetzt neudeutsch Käscher?) nicht auf Pollen oder kleine Blütenbestandteile geeicht, die verunstalten die Wasseroberfläche noch eine ganze Weile.
Die von Dir erwähnten Mücken werden nicht nur von Fischen gern gefressen - vor dem Einsatz meiner Fische hatte ich einen stattlichen Besatz an Wasserläufern, Rückenschwimmern, Gelbrandkäfern und diversen Insektenlarven (z. B. __ Libellen), und Molchquappen - das bedaure ich aktuell ein wenig. Alle diese Tiere haben nur noch wenig Platz im Teich, und sind daher schwer oder nur zufällig zu beobachten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Hallo Mike,
letztes Jahr hab ich bei You Tube mal ein Video eingestellt guckst Du http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osvTxn7vjdY, Qualität ist zwar nicht berauschend, aber man erkennt schon was.
Dieses Spektakel kann ich jeden Abend und auch Morgen beoabachten.
Falls ich nicht gerade in der Arbeit bin.


> vor dem Einsatz meiner Fische hatte ich einen stattlichen Besatz an Wasserläufern, Rückenschwimmern, Gelbrandkäfern und diversen Insektenlarven (z. B. __ Libellen), und Molchquappen - das bedaure ich aktuell ein wenig. Alle diese Tiere haben nur noch wenig Platz im Teich, und sind daher schwer oder nur zufällig zu beobachten.


Ich habe all diese Tiere trotz Fischbesatz oder gerade weil ich die m.M.n. verträglichsten
Fische gegenüber anderen Teichmitbewohnern habe.
Aber ein Mittel gegen Blütenstaub hab ich auch nicht, heuer war es aber auch extrem heftig.


> Ja,ihr wisst ja wie das ist.Neuer Teich,frisches sauberes Wasser,da kriegt man gleich ne Krise,wenn da was drauf rum schwimmt


Ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen - abkeschern würde bei mir momentan sowieso nicht gehen, da zuviel Nachwuchs sich im Wasser aufhält.
LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Guten Morgen,
bei mir würde es ohne Skimmer gar nicht gehen, da ich am Wald wohne, und dieser der Meinung ist, alles was man abwerfen kann, gehört in meinen Teich !! Es kommt wohl immer auf die Lage an,bzw. die Menge des Nährstoffeintrages durch die Luft.


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*



pyro schrieb:


> Wäre es recht einfach einen guten funktionierenden Skimmer zu finden hätte ich den schon längst gekauft aber kurzes Infosammeln nach Skimmern brachte allerhand komischer Dinge von aufschwimmen über umbau mit Damenstrumpfhosen usw. usw.
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl schon noch einen Schwimmskimmer kaufen und diesen nur sporadisch wenn nötig einsetzen. Welchen das steht aber noch in den Sternen und erfordert nochmal einige Stunden im Internet...



So in etwa geht mir das auch.
Auf der einen Seite finde ich so einen Schwimmskimmer einfacher und praktischer einsetzbar.
Auf der anderen Seite muß man immer wieder lesen,das der Einsatz dieses Skimmer  wohl einige Problemchen und gebastel mit sich bringt.

Da funktionier wohl ein Standskimmer besser und zuverlässiger.
Nur,der brauch halt extra wieder ne Pumpe...

Am Ende habe ich da 3 Pumpen im Teich liegen.
Pumpe 1 für Filter - Pumpe 2 - für Skimmer - Pumpe 3 für Wasserspiel(Da besteht meine Frau drauf )


----------



## simon (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

moin
es gibt pumpen mit satelit eingang  also  ich habe skimmer---->pumpe----->filter

würd ne pumpe sparen nä
gruss simon


----------



## mcreal (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Hallo,



simon schrieb:


> moin
> es gibt pumpen mit satelit eingang  also  ich habe skimmer---->pumpe----->filter
> 
> würd ne pumpe sparen nä
> gruss simon



Richtig,da dachte ich auch erst,"Das ist die Lösung"-
Nur gibt es bei dieser Kombi halt auch einige Nachteile gegenüber der "Singelpumpenlösung".

Der größte Vorteil ist wohl zweifelsohne,das man sich die eine Pumpe für Skimmer und Filter teilt.Nur ein Stromkabel und Schlauch nutzt.

Leider liest man auch von vielen Nachteilen solcher Pumpen mit Skimmereingang.
Die Leistung für Skimmer und Pumpe verlangt oft nach einer deutlich größeren Leistung
Der daraus deutlich höhere Anschaffungspreis relativiert wieder den Vorteil nur eine Pumpe kaufen zu müssen.
Und was für mich wohl der größte Nachteil ist,der Skimmer läuft dadurch automatisch 24h mit durch.
Bei einzelnen Pumpen,habe ich da wieder die Möglichkeit,den Skimmer unabhängig vom Filter nur bei Bedarf laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Schaffi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Man kann auch einen Verteiler an der Saugseite anbringen mit zwei Kugelhähnen, dies hat den Vorteil das man entweder den Skimmer oder auch das freie Ansaugen regulieren kann. 
Desweiteren sollte man keinen zu langen Schlauch für die Skimmerseite nehmen, da der Widerstand scheinbar zu groß wird. Hatte vorher bei der Druckseite zwei Wege dran, einen immer gleich als Ablauf direkt wieder in den Teich und einen in den Filter. Ich musste immer den direkt in den Teich ein Stück aufmachen, da sonst mein Filter übergelaufen ist, nun muss er zu sein, weil ich sonst kaum Wasser in den Filter bekomme, dies aufgrund dessen, dass ich den Skimmer im moment alleine im Betrieb hab.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Hallo Mike,
viel Leistung braucht ein Skimmer wahrlich nicht (effektiv ~1000 l/h bei 50cm Sauglänge!). Hat man die Pumpe im Teich liegen, dann glaube ich weniger, dass man mit einem Satelliteneingang glücklich wird, auch wenn man ihn preiswert selbst bastelt.
Ein Skimmer braucht für kleine Pumpenleistung einen großen Ansaugquerschnitt, und entsprechend schwierig ist ein Pumpeneingang unter Wasser einzuregeln (es sei denn, man möchte die Pumpe in der Absaugung aus dem Teich stark drosseln).
Bei Schwerkraft- oder Halbschwerkraftsytemen sieht das anders aus... .


----------



## Doc (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Wo issn da so der Unterschied zw. den verschiedenen Skimmern?

Schwimmskimmer, "Rohr"skimmer oder Randskimmer? ... 

So ein Schwimmskimmer mit 2500 Liter / h sollte doch eigentlich ausreichen, wobei ich mir da denke, dass er sich auch in Pflanzen festhängen könnte mit dem Kabel?


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauberer Teich nur mit Skimmer möglich?*

Halo Markus,
ich kann Dir nur aus der Perspektive eines Schwimmskimmer-Betreibers antworten! 
Da die Anschlussleitung relativ gross im Querschnitt ist, ist sie auch entsprechend starr. Das hat nun wiederum Konsequenzen für den Aufstellplatz, der über eine "Kette" mit Sinkkörper bestimmt wird: ist im Radius der Rohrleitung die Teichtiefe verschieden, so ändert sich dementsprechend die Skimmerwirkung! 
So etwas gibt es bei einem Stand- oder Wandskimmer nicht, daher halte ich diese Systeme für überlegen. Das Gleiche sollte für Schwimmskimmer mit Schwimmkörpern gelten... .
Ich bebötige im zweiten Jahr für meinen Skimmer die gleiche Zeit für Reinigen und Suche der optimalen Position, das war im letzten Jahr noch zuungunsten der zweiten Tätigkeit viel häufiger... .
Dennoch würde ich aus meiner Erfahrung einen Stand- oder Wandskimmer nunmehr bevorzugen.


----------

